# معلومات كافية عن فني الصوت



## ماجد القاسمي (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
أنا طالب متخرج جديد والحين أعمل كـ دعم تقني وتخصصي هندسة إتصالات ولكن عندي فرصة كـ وظيفة فني صوت وأريد المعلومات الكافيه عن هذه الوظيفة وبماذا تنصحوني 

لكل من يرد علي بفائدة سأدعوا له بالخير والتوفيق وله الأجر إن شاء الله​


----------



## wab (11 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز ماجد... انا ارى شخصيا ان مجال هندسة الصوتيات مجال مثير للغاية و لدي اهتمام كبير بمجال الصوت..ولكني مهندس اتصالات كذلك..و نصيحتي لك هي ان تقوم بزيارة احدى محطات التلفزيون او الراديو في بلدك و تقابل احد مهندسي الصوت العاملين فيه ليقدم لك معلومات كافية


----------



## owny (24 أبريل 2010)

الاخ ماجد انا مهندس اتصالات وتخصصت في هندسة الصوت حديثا, هندسة الصوت تهتم بمشاكل الصوت وهو تخصص رائع جدا ومجدي ماديا, ستتعامل مع الاجهزة التالية مكسر ,امبلي فاير, اكواليزر, السماعات, الميكروفونات, من حيث النوع وشكل الاستقبال, وهناك كلية ase متخصصة في هذا المجال وشكرا*


----------



## owny (24 أبريل 2010)

اذا اردت اي استفسار عن علم الصوت انا جاهز ان شاء الله


----------

